# Just started a hypnotherapy trial



## Noodles87

After reading about how hypnotherapy has helped several ibs sufferers I decided to have a try with a simple cheap one to trial it.
I thought at the least I would get a nice bit of relaxation, but I can see how relaxing can help ibs aswell through reducing stress hormones and relaxing the muscles which may be going into spasm.
So just finished my first session which lasted 37 mins. I did find it very relaxing, but woke myself out of it 20mins in, found it easy to drift back in.
I thought usual pain would appear during and Id need to adjust but only little bits appeared and they passed themselves.
At the end I just felt floaty and oh my, I didn't realise how much tension I had in my gut, feels so good to relax it.
Will keep this up for a few days and let you guys know how I get on.


----------



## funnigurl13

Noodles87 said:


> After reading about how hypnotherapy has helped several ibs sufferers I decided to have a try with a simple cheap one to trial it.
> I thought at the least I would get a nice bit of relaxation, but I can see how relaxing can help ibs aswell through reducing stress hormones and relaxing the muscles which may be going into spasm.
> So just finished my first session which lasted 37 mins. I did find it very relaxing, but woke myself out of it 20mins in, found it easy to drift back in.
> I thought usual pain would appear during and Id need to adjust but only little bits appeared and they passed themselves.
> At the end I just felt floaty and oh my, I didn't realise how much tension I had in my gut, feels so good to relax it.
> Will keep this up for a few days and let you guys know how I get on.


How did it end up working for you, Noodles87? I'm considering doing something like this. For me, the majority of my symptoms are reactive to anxiety I create within myself.


----------



## Knyttet

I would also be interested in hearing how's it been working for you. Are you doing the 100 days programme for IBS? I feel my IBS is very anxiety related too and since almost nothing has worked so far I need to give this brain-gut approach a proper shot.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Would also love to know what program you used and how you are doing. The IBS Audio Program has a great success rate and you can find in at healthyaudio.com in either CD or MP3 formats, or as an app on SoundsLikeIBS.com there are a great many success stories in this forum to encourage you!


----------



## Noca

It is on my list of things to try. Will soon be getting a referral for a publically funded hypotherapist(extremely rare here). I doubt it will do anything for my digestive problems but might help me manage the mental health problems that have resulted from the digestive ones.


----------



## Noodles87

Sorry, I only just saw your replies.

I tried it for a month back then, it helped reduce some of my symptoms, I think the ones brought on by the anxiety of being in pain etc. 
I think it helped clear up the anxiety so I could focus better.
However it didn't cure my ibs, my ibs is more connected to bacterial dysbiosis so I've been working on that instead.

I know anxiety can bring on ibs symptoms for me, I had this during my teens, so wish I had tried the hypnotherapy back then.
I would try again in future if I get anxiety fuelled ibs again.


----------



## Noodles87

I was just a MP3 recording I brought online I can't remember what it was now. Not the 100 day program.


----------

